
Show HN: Hex – Logic Board Game - gsurma
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hex-ai-board-game/id1326484730?ls=1
======
mjtlittle
Hey! I bought and played your game. It reminds me of the game Catcha Mouse on
ios, where you have to block off the mouse from getting to the edge. What
would be cool with your game though would be multiplayer (even if it were on
the same device). Aswell as that, arbitrary board size, and more levels would
be cool. Other than that, its very clean aesthetically and love to see minimal
games like this being made.

